# Help with drawer slides



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I recently salvaged a sturdy 30" high "counter cabinet" used in a govt. office. !'m going to use it as a bench and drawered storage along one end of my shop.
It's 109" long and 24" deep. It was divided into 3 equal storage areas under the top. I have further divided it into 7 areas with 3 being approx. 11 1/4 wide and 4 at approx. 16 1/2 wide. All the dividing panels are 3/4 a/c ply, pocket screwed at the bottom and top of each panel.

I want to install 6 1/2 deep drawers across the 109" top and similar depths (what ever it works out to be) in all of the 11/14 wide openings.

In the wider openings, will go 10" deep drawers at the bottom of each remaining 4 openings with The balance of the drawers between the bottom and top at, again whatever it works out to be for depth.

Now, my question: Bearing in mind that these are shop drawers and will carry at most 50 lbs in the larger drawers, Would you use full extension metal side glides, "L" shaped slides and slick tape made from oak/maple or dove tail center glides?
If it makes any difference, the drawers will be dado jointed together and made of 1/2" BB with 1/4" hard board bottoms and 1/2" BB applied fronts.

Thanks you, I really appreciate your helpful suggestions.

Gene


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Since I have come to my senses I use nothing but full extension slides. You can get these rated for just about any weight that you care to use.

If you get anything other than full extension, in the years to come you will be sorry every time you open a drawer.

George


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

*Easy slider*

Being used to full extension slides now, I don't seem to tolerate 3/4 ext.slides anymore. Seems like epoxy glides that wrap under would work fine for just 50 lbs. For a little more $ you could use a side mount roller bearing glide if the dust is not too bad there, as to get into the bearings. If you want the best and $ isn't too big a concern, roller bearing undermount are just the best...Smooooth & self closing. A pleasure to use and to show your friends. A word of caution, if you use better glides than those in your kitchen cabinets, you will have to answer to the boss!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> Since I have come to my senses I use nothing but full extension slides. You can get these rated for just about any weight that you care to use.
> 
> If you get anything other than full extension, in the years to come you will be sorry every time you open a drawer.
> 
> George


Thanks George. I do believe that I'll use full extension glides, regardless of the type. I agree that the 3/4 slides are a royal PITA.



Jim Tank said:


> Being used to full extension slides now, I don't seem to tolerate 3/4 ext.slides anymore. Seems like epoxy glides that wrap under would work fine for just 50 lbs. For a little more $ you could use a side mount roller bearing glide if the dust is not too bad there, as to get into the bearings. If you want the best and $ isn't too big a concern, roller bearing undermount are just the best...Smooooth & self closing. A pleasure to use and to show your friends. A word of caution, if you use better glides than those in your kitchen cabinets, you will have to answer to the boss!


Jim, I'm going to look for the epoxy glides you describe. The shop, though I use 2 DCs on different machines, still get's darned dusty. So, we'll not be using the soft close Blum undermounts I used for HER drawers. Besides, they are a little time consuming to install.:whistling2:

Gene


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Go full extension for sure they cost a little more but they're worth it on a small project. 

If there were like thirty drawers I'd go cheaper unless a customer was willing to pay for the best.


----------

